# Puritan Family of Early New England



## Blue Tick (Aug 3, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WbxiPMg0nQ&feature=related]YouTube - Puritan Family of Early New England[/ame]


----------



## caddy (Aug 3, 2008)

Latin and Greek @ 9!

Is it just me or does "young samuel" eating popcorn look like a young "Josh Hicks"?


----------



## bradstreet (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah, those were the days. Loved this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 4, 2008)

> Ah, those were the days. Loved this.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)

That was really neat. Thanks for sharing!

[I think I remember seeing that one back in grade school.]


----------



## Augusta (Aug 4, 2008)

That was cool! Thanks!


----------



## caddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I want to say "ah simpler times" but I'm sure we can't begin to appreciate the amount of hard work the Puritans and early settlers put in each and every day--day in and day out.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 4, 2008)

This is really disappointing!

I expected to see a witch trial, or some band of bloodthirsty theocrats waiting to stone the latest arrival! All I see is neighborliness, Josh Hicks eating pop-corn, and some guy giving away fish!

Next thing you know, they'll be saying we should go back to their faith! Sheeesh!

Adam
P.S. My tongue was in my cheek.


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 4, 2008)

Excellent. Coronet made a number of different films. I remember seeing some of them as I saw growing up. But I'd never seen that one. Thanks for finding it and sharing it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 5, 2008)

We watched it with the children here - they quite enjoyed it.


----------

